# Weekly Competition 2019-37



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F U2 F U' R U' F2 U
*2. *U2 F R2 F' U2 R F2 R U2
*3. *F' R U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 F R'
*4. *F R2 U' R U' R' F U2 R'
*5. *F' R' F2 R' F2 R U' F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 R' D' R2 U F D' R2 B F R'
*2. *L2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U L U' B' R2 U R2 F2 L' F' R2
*3. *F R2 D2 U2 F D2 F U2 B R2 B' D F' R' D2 R2 U' L' B' L
*4. *R2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 U L2 D' B2 U' B' L' R2 B2 U' R B' F U R2
*5. *L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 U B' R' D R2 U' L' R2 D' L D2 U

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' Rw D Fw2 Rw' Uw' F' Rw2 R' B' U' B' D' U Fw' F2 D2 B Fw D' B' Uw' U2 Fw2 F2 R2 D Uw' L' F' Rw' R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D' Uw' L'
*2. *B2 U' F' Uw' B' D' U' Fw D Uw' U2 L' D2 Rw2 F2 D Uw2 U2 B' D' B D2 U' B2 F' R B Fw' D Uw U2 Fw2 Rw R Uw' L' B2 F D F
*3. *Rw U Rw2 B' R' B2 Fw L R' F R2 B' Fw' Uw' L2 R B2 F2 R D Rw2 Fw U2 B' R Fw' Rw D2 R F' U' B Fw2 F' L2 R' Uw' L' U2 R2
*4. *F L U' F2 L2 U2 B L2 Rw' F' Uw U2 Fw' Uw R' Uw R' B2 Fw' L2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Rw2 R2 B' Fw D' U2 R D' L Rw Uw' U' R2 D F2 U2 B'
*5. *U' F Rw' U2 R' D' Uw' L2 D F D Rw' R2 Uw' B Fw' D' U' B Fw F2 L2 F L2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 B Fw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 R U' R B2 Uw L2 Fw D'

*5x5x5*
*1. *U2 Bw' D2 Bw2 Rw2 R2 D' Lw2 Rw' U Rw Dw2 Bw' Rw' F L Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 R U' Bw D2 U' L' F Rw2 Uw R2 B' Rw' Fw Lw R2 Bw Dw Bw D' L2 Fw Dw2 Fw2 F' Lw Bw2 Fw' U R D Dw' Uw' Fw2 R Uw R' Dw2 B2 L2 R2 Fw'
*2. *Bw2 Uw' Fw2 U2 Bw2 Rw' D' Dw B' F' U Bw Uw2 F Lw2 D' B Bw Rw Bw2 Uw' L Lw' Rw' Bw2 L Lw' R' Uw2 U2 Bw2 L' R D' Dw Uw' F2 R2 F' Rw Bw2 Fw F2 Uw U2 Lw2 Fw D' Uw2 Lw2 R' D' R' D' L' F' D Dw Uw2 Rw'
*3. *Dw' U2 Rw2 F2 L' Fw' U2 B U' L Dw' Uw Fw2 L' R Bw2 Rw2 Fw F2 Dw B' F U R' Bw' Fw' D' Bw Lw2 Dw2 Rw' Fw F Rw2 R' U2 Fw D' Rw' Fw2 L' Dw2 L U' R Dw U Bw R D Dw Lw' Fw2 D2 Bw2 Fw Dw U L Uw
*4. *Bw2 L2 B' Lw' U' B Fw2 R' D Bw' Uw Rw2 Bw2 F Uw2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 Rw' F' Rw R F' Uw L' Lw Bw' U2 B2 Bw' Fw2 L' Dw Fw2 L2 Lw R2 D2 Dw2 Uw L' Bw' L F2 D2 Fw2 L D R2 B Fw2 R F' Lw R D B2 Fw2 Lw' D
*5. *Dw' Lw' Bw' Fw' F' D2 U Bw R' Dw Uw U Lw Rw' Uw2 Lw2 Fw' Dw L' Rw' F' Dw R2 B' Bw' U2 Bw2 Rw F' Dw Rw' Bw R B' Dw F' Uw2 F' L Bw2 F Lw2 D2 L' Lw2 Dw' Lw R Fw2 L' Lw' Rw2 Dw R Fw2 D' Lw B2 Fw R

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R' 3F R' F2 L 2L2 3R2 B' D' 3F 2U' B2 2R' 3F 2F L R' B2 F' 2R' B D2 3U2 2F 2L' 2F2 3R 3F2 U2 3R' 2R2 3F2 R' 2B 2F' D2 3U' 2U2 3F' F' 2D' 3R' 2U2 B 2F' D2 2L 2U2 B F2 R2 3F 2R 2B L' 3R' D' L2 2B L 2B' 2D 2U2 U 2L2 3R 2D' U 2F2 2U
*2. *D2 2F2 2L' R' 3U' U' 2F2 D2 2D2 3U' U 3F D 2B2 D U 3F F 2L 3R' 2D2 2F D2 U 2F D2 B2 2F' 3R R2 2B F' 3U U2 3F 2R 3F F2 U R U' L2 F2 D2 3U' U2 B' 3F2 3R2 3F' 2F F2 U L' R2 2B2 2F2 F' 2R' 3U' 2U F2 D 3U2 2U2 2R' U L 2U2 U
*3. *3U' 2L' U 2B 2R' R 3F 2F2 3U 2U' 2L R2 2D 2U' U R' B' F2 2R2 2U B' 3U2 U F2 L2 3U' 2R' F2 3R2 R' U' B 2B' 3F' F 2R2 B' 2B2 3U2 U F2 2L 2D 2R' F R F' 2D2 L' 2L' 2R B' 3U2 2U2 2F2 D2 2F 2L 2F2 3U2 3F2 2L' 2D' 3R' 2F F' 2L2 B2 R2 3U'
*4. *3F2 2D U' L' 2F L 2L2 2R B 3F D 3U2 2U 3R2 D2 3R2 2D2 F U' F' D' B 2B2 2D' 2U 2F' 2D 2U2 2R R2 2D2 2L 2D2 3U F' L 3R U' 3R' 3U L D' 3U2 2F2 2L' 2U' 2L' 2F 2R' 3F2 U2 B2 2F' F' 3R 2R 2U B2 3F2 D' 2U 2L' 3R2 D2 2D 3U' 2U L2 2R' F
*5. *2L' R' 2D' B2 D2 3U 2R' 2F R2 2D 3F 2L2 2U' 3F' 2R2 3U2 L 2L 2B2 F 3U2 3R' R2 2B 2R' 2D' 2B 2F2 L2 2U' 3F2 D F 2U2 F' 2L2 2U B 2R2 3U' 2U' F2 2D' R' 2D2 3U' L2 2U2 U' F 3R U 3F' F' 3U 3R2 2U' 3R' B 2F' F2 2R 2B2 F 2D2 2U2 B 2B2 F2 D

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 2D2 2F D2 2L2 3L' F2 2L2 3U 2B 2F 3L 3F2 R 3D2 3U' R' D 3L 2R R' F' 2U 3R 2R B 2B' 3B U' 3R2 3F' U 2L' 2F2 F2 D2 2R' B2 3F' 2D' 2L B2 2L 3L' 2B 3F F' 3U' 2L F2 L 2L2 3L 2B' F2 2U U 3L 3D U' B2 3D2 2U' 2R 3D 3B 3F' 2D2 B2 3L 2R' 2B' 3B2 U' L' 3R' 3B 3U' U' L2 2L2 2U2 B2 3B' 2U' 2L2 R' 2F F 2L' 3B2 2D' 3L' 3U L 3L 3R2 2D' F 2L2
*2. *B2 3B F 3L R2 2F2 3D U' 2L2 3L' 3R2 2R' 3F2 F 3L' R 3F2 U 3L' 2D L' 2U U L2 2L2 3L' 2F 2L 2B 3B2 3R' 3B2 3L' 3R2 2R' 2D' 3D' 2U' 3L' 2R 3U2 U L' 2U' 3L' 3D2 3U2 U2 2B U' 3R B2 2D' 3D2 3U2 2U U' 3B' 2F' 3D2 3R2 2B 2F' 2U U 2F2 2D 2U' 3F' F2 D' 3U' F2 3L' 3R' 3B L 2L2 3B 3F R2 3B L2 2D' 2F2 2R' 2D 3D U2 3L 2B' 2L' 2R 2U2 U2 3B 2F' D U2 3B2
*3. *3F2 2U 2L2 B2 3F' 2R' 2B2 L' 3L' B' 3R' R2 3F' D B 3F2 2U' 3B' 2F U2 2B2 3R2 D' 2D2 2F2 U2 3B2 2F2 L2 3R' D' U2 3B2 2L2 D 2D' B' 2B' 2F D' 3R2 2D' 3D L 2D2 2B' 3B2 2F2 2U2 F2 2L B 3F 3R 3F2 3U R 2B' F' 2L2 2U2 U' 3L 3F2 F' 2U' 2F' R' 2U' 3F 2D U F 2U' R D 3D2 F D' 3D2 2U U' 3L2 3R2 2D' 3D' L' D 2D2 3D2 B D' 3R' R' 2D' 3B' D 3D' 2U' 3L'
*4. *3B 3L' 2R D 2D 3F' L' 2L' 2R D 3D 3U' B2 L' 2R2 R' 3F 3R2 2D2 2L 2R' 2F L R2 2U2 L 3R D 3D 2L2 3B' 3L2 U 2L 2R2 2B 3B 2F F D' 3D 2U' B' 3L2 2B' 2F2 F' 3U' 2U2 2R2 3U' 2B' 2D2 R' 3D U' 3F2 U2 R2 U' F' 2R2 2F2 3D U' 2R2 2B2 2R 3F D2 2D2 R 3B2 R' 3B L2 2U2 B' 2B' 2L2 3D U' 3F2 3R' 3F' U 2F2 L2 3U2 3F U2 F' 2L' 3B2 2D 3R R2 2B 3L2 2R
*5. *D U' 3L 2B' 2F2 L2 3D' U 3R 3U' 3B2 F2 U B2 F 2R2 3F' 2D 3L' R 3D2 U B 2B2 2F' F' D2 R 2B F2 2D2 3L2 3D' 2F' 2U' B' 2B2 L2 3R 3B2 L 3B2 F2 3D2 2B' 3D2 3B2 3L2 R2 2D2 2F2 L 3L' 3B' 3L 3D2 2F2 2U' 2F' R F2 R 3D' 2L' 2B2 2L 2R2 3B2 3F' 2U2 3R' R2 B 2B' F' D2 2U' 3R 2D 2L' R2 2U 3B' 2D' 2F' F R F 3R 2D2 3U 3R 3U' 2U 2F 2R2 2F' L2 3L' R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F U2 F' U F' U' F2 R
*2. *F2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 F U'
*3. *F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F' U F2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 L2 U L B R' L2 B F2 D' U' R D2 F2 L' B2 R2 F' D' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*2. *B2 L D' B2 D2 U2 R' U2 F B D2 R' B2 U L F' U R' D L B' Rw Uw'
*3. *D F' D U L2 F R' F L R2 B2 L' U' F2 U2 L2 D2 B' F Rw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F D2 Uw' U2 Fw F' D Uw2 Fw2 L' R D R' B F Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw U2 R Fw2 F' D2 Uw' B Rw2 D' Uw' B F Uw2 U' F' D2 Fw2 F' U2 Rw'
*2. *Fw' D F' D' U' L' Rw' R D R2 D2 Uw' L' D2 Rw2 R B2 Fw' L' F R2 Fw' U Fw' L U' Fw' F L B2 U' B D' Fw' L2 R2 U2 R2 D B2
*3. *L' Fw U2 L' Rw' R F Rw2 Fw2 F Rw' Uw' U' B D F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L' F Uw2 R2 Fw2 F L R2 F' D2 U' Fw L2 Rw' B2 Rw' F Rw' B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Bw F2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 R2 D L R2 Dw Uw' Rw2 U Fw' Rw2 D' Fw F' L Bw U Bw2 Fw2 Dw Rw2 Dw2 Uw' B' Bw2 F Lw Fw Dw2 R2 Uw' U Fw Uw' Bw' Uw2 U' L' D' Dw U L Dw Uw' F L2 Fw' L Lw F' L2 Uw F2 R'
*2. *Bw2 U' B U' R F2 Lw' F2 D2 B' Bw' F L R2 U B2 Rw2 R2 D2 U' B Uw U B' Bw F2 Lw' R2 D' L2 D' L2 Lw' B Rw' F' Uw' B2 D Uw Fw' D' Dw' Uw' U2 Bw2 F' D' Lw' R2 Uw L' Uw' L Rw' D Dw2 Bw' D F2
*3. *Fw Dw Bw' D2 Dw Bw' Fw' D' Dw L2 F' R Bw2 F' U' L2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 D Fw F2 Uw2 B' Lw' R D Dw2 Lw' D Dw2 R' Bw Lw R' Fw2 Rw2 Dw' U2 Lw D2 F2 R Uw2 F2 Uw Fw R D2 Lw U2 Lw2 Rw' Uw' Lw2 D' Dw' F Dw2 U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U2 2U 2R 2B2 2F2 F' 2R 3U' L 3R 2B 3F2 2U2 2L D 3F2 2D 2L2 D2 2B2 2D2 2L' 2R 2B 3U' L 2B' 3U 3F2 L2 2R2 2B2 3F D2 3U' 2L2 3U 3R' 3U' 2F 2D' 2U2 3R' 3F2 2D' B D2 2D' 2B' L2 2L 2B F2 2R' D2 U' 2B 2L' 2R2 3U' B' 2L2 2R' R' 2B 2D 2U L 2R R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L 3F 2F 2D2 3F' 3R2 2F R' 2F' U F 3L' B 3B F' 3L2 D' 3F L2 3L D2 2D U 2B' F' 2D 3U' B 3B' F' R 3B L 3L' 3R2 2B' 2U2 3R' 2R2 D2 2F 2L2 2R2 R' 3F2 2L' 2R B R' 2U2 3B L D 3D' 2L2 3R R 2F' L' D' 3U L2 2L' 3L2 3R2 2R 3F2 2U 2B 2F' 3U' 3L' 3R' B2 U 3R' R2 2F' 3R 3U' B2 D' R 3D 3B2 2F2 3L 3U' 2R 3B' 3F R' 3F' 3R' 2B 2F' 3U 3B2 3F2 2L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R U F R2 D L' R' F' R2 F B' L' F' L D2 R B' L2 Fw Uw
*2. *F' D' F B L2 D2 F B2 L R D' U2 F' B' D U2 B2 U2 D' L2 F Rw
*3. *R B' L' D' F' L' R F B2 R2 D' F' B2 D' R2 B' R2 F2 R F2 Rw Uw2
*4. *L2 F' R' D F' R2 L2 B' D L B2 R L' F L' F R F D' Rw' Uw'
*5. *U' F2 D' R' D' U F D' B' U' L2 D R2 U L D B2 R2 F U' D' Rw2 Uw
*6. *D' F U2 R' F' L B' F R B' U' D' R2 D' L B' F2 L2 B Rw' Uw2
*7. *B F' R2 U2 F' U2 B R2 B' D L' D' U' L' R B D2 F' D Rw2 Uw'
*8. *L2 F' B' D2 L U F R2 L2 D2 F R2 L' B2 F' U F U' B2 D' Rw2 Uw
*9. *R2 D B2 R U R' L2 U L2 D' B' L F B' D2 B' U' F2 L2 B' U Fw' Uw2
*10. *R D2 F' D' F' L2 R U' D2 F D L U2 R' U R U F L2 F' Rw' Uw2
*11. *R2 L' B R L2 D' B D' L F' B2 U2 L2 B D2 B' F2 D U2 L2 Fw' Uw
*12. *U R B' D2 U L' R2 B' U' D2 L2 R' U' R2 U' R' L' B D Fw Uw'
*13. *B2 D' L' U2 R2 F D' L F' R2 L F2 U F' R' U R2 L F D2 Rw Uw
*14. *L2 R D' L2 B2 D2 F R2 F2 R2 B2 R U2 B R2 D R' L2 U F' Rw Uw'
*15. *U' R' U2 B2 L2 R2 U' R B2 F2 L2 R D2 R F' B' U B' L' Fw' Uw'
*16. *F2 U F2 R D' F U2 L' D' F' R2 B2 L R2 B' L R2 D2 B Uw2
*17. *D U' L B F2 R2 L' B F2 U D2 L B D2 L' B L2 B U' Rw Uw'
*18. *D B2 L' D' B' L R2 U2 L' R' D2 U2 R' D2 U B' U2 F2 L' Fw Uw
*19. *D2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 U' F D2 B2 U D R' U R' U B2 U D Fw Uw2
*20. *L F D' U2 L2 U' R' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 D' R' L D R2 U Fw' Uw2
*21. *R2 F' R' U' F' D' F L' D2 L U2 B' L' U2 D2 B2 U' F L2 R F' Rw Uw
*22. *B L' U2 F' R L F2 B D2 F2 U' B R' B2 D2 U2 R B2 L2 Fw' Uw
*23. *B2 U2 L' R2 U' D R B D R' F2 U B' F U2 R F2 D R' Fw Uw'
*24. *R2 D2 R D2 B R' U2 R' D B2 D B2 L B2 L' F' D2 U' L2 R2 Fw Uw'
*25. *R2 F2 B D2 U L' D2 R L2 D' F' U L2 F' D2 B' F L R B2 Rw Uw'
*26. *B D2 U2 F' D F B' R' D R L B U R B2 U' B2 R2 F2 B2 D' Rw
*27. *F D' B U2 L2 R F U' B R2 D2 F2 L R' U F B D R Fw' Uw'
*28. *L2 F' U R L' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D R L U2 B' U' D' F R2 B' Rw' Uw2
*29. *F' U' R' U' B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 L D B' F2 L F' R U B2 L R2 Fw Uw
*30. *B F L R' D' L U2 D2 F2 B2 D' B L B' R2 D2 F U' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*31. *F' R' U2 D' F' R2 U2 D' L' F U2 R D' F R2 F2 L' F2 D Rw2 Uw2
*32. *F' D' F2 L F2 L' U D' L F2 L2 F' B' U2 B' L2 B' F2 U' Rw'
*33. *F B U2 F2 U2 B2 D' L' B R2 U2 F2 R D' F2 L F D2 L F2 Rw Uw
*34. *B' F2 U' D' F L2 B F' L' R2 F R2 D U2 B D B2 F U' F2 R Fw Uw'
*35. *R2 U' F2 R2 L B R' B' R L2 D' F2 D' B' U L F' D' F' Rw2 Uw
*36. *R' D2 L2 U B2 D' F D R D U2 L U F' R' D B2 L U' B2 U Fw Uw2
*37. *U' F' U F' U2 L' D2 F' B' R2 U2 L B R2 D B U F D R' Fw' Uw2
*38. *F' R2 L2 D F' R2 F U' B U' L' F2 L2 F R L' B' F L' D U2 Fw
*39. *U F' U R' F2 L2 D R' B2 L2 F' B2 R L U L2 U' L' F2 D' Rw' Uw
*40. *F R U2 D R' F' U' L' U F R' U2 D' B' D' L' U2 R' D Fw Uw
*41. *D2 L' U L U' L' B' L F' U' R L' U2 R2 D2 F2 U' L R2 F Rw Uw'
*42. *D' U' F2 U D' B' D F' R U2 B' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B2 F R' L2 D Fw' Uw
*43. *U' B2 U F' R' U R L F U R' L' F2 L' U D' B' F U' Fw' Uw'
*44. *B' L' D2 F2 B2 R2 B L' R' D B2 D B D U L2 F' L' U2 D Fw' Uw
*45. *F2 L' F2 L' D' F B L2 U2 R' F R B2 R' F B D2 U2 R D F' Rw' Uw'
*46. *F2 D' L' U' L2 U2 L F' B' R' B2 R' D R' L2 B' L2 F L2 R' Fw' Uw'
*47. *R2 L2 B2 L D' F' R' D2 R2 B2 D2 B' R' F' D2 R' L2 U R2 D2 Rw Uw2
*48. *U2 R' B D2 L B2 U2 D' F D2 F U' D2 F' R B' U2 R2 L' D2 Rw'
*49. *L' F' L U L2 D B2 D' R' B' F2 U D2 R L' D2 R D U2 L' R Fw Uw2
*50. *L2 B2 D' B D2 B L2 R U2 B' L2 D2 U' B2 D2 U' L' F' U2
*51. *B2 R L U2 R2 F2 D' L F' R' B2 F R2 F R2 B' D2 R' F Rw' Uw2
*52. *B R2 D2 U' R L B D' R' D2 U2 R L' F2 D' R L' F' R D' Fw' Uw2
*53. *F' R' D2 B' R' U R' B F' U' L2 D2 U' B2 R B2 U D2 F2 U' Rw'
*54. *R B2 U L' F' D' F L' D R B2 U2 F' D' R' F2 D' F B U2 R Fw' Uw2
*55. *B D R' D B L' B' F' U' B' L' F' B U L' B F L' B2 R' U2 Rw Uw
*56. *D' B2 L U' B' R2 U' L' R' B' L B2 U' L2 B' D U' R U F B' Uw'
*57. *D' F2 D' B L F' U D2 R U D2 L D F2 B L D F2 B D2 Rw Uw'
*58. *D F' U D2 B R B F' R L D R2 D R' D R2 F2 U2 F R Fw' Uw
*59. *U2 L' D2 B2 D' R L U' B' R B' D2 B2 R2 F2 R B' D U L2 D Fw Uw'
*60. *U F2 B L U L2 U2 D2 B2 R' F' D U F2 D' F2 L' D U2
*61. *U2 F R2 F' D' R2 U2 R' L F U2 D2 R' D F' B2 U F2 U2 L2 U Rw Uw'
*62. *L' B2 R2 D' R F' U2 R' B2 R U' B R2 D' L2 F' L' R B' U D Fw Uw
*63. *F2 B2 R U2 B2 R' F U B U' L2 B2 U D F2 U' F L2 R Fw' Uw
*64. *D' R U2 R F U' R2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 R F' B U F2 D L2 Fw Uw
*65. *F' D F2 L2 R U B2 L D F B L' D' L' F D U B F2 D' R' Fw Uw2
*66. *U' R' U2 L2 R U D L' B' D2 R2 L U2 L' U' F' L' U' F' R2 D Fw' Uw'
*67. *U' F' D B D F R D L2 B F2 D' B' F2 D' R U2 D2 L2 Fw Uw'
*68. *L' R' F' B R U' R2 L2 F B U2 F U2 B F2 R U2 D' L D2 Fw Uw
*69. *R2 F' U' D' F2 U F2 L D B2 R2 U' F2 D2 B F' U' F' B2 Rw Uw2
*70. *B L2 F R2 B' R2 U' D R U2 R' F B D' F2 B' U' L2 B D F Rw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L R U2 R2 D B D' L' B2 D F' U' F2 R'
*2. *L2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 B F D2 B' F2 R' U B D' U' L' F2 L B' R2
*3. *R2 B2 R' U D2 F R2 B L F2 U' F2 D R2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D'
*4. *F' B R2 L2 F D2 L2 D L' F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 F' U2 B L2 U2
*5. *F2 D U2 R2 D R2 B2 U F2 L2 U R B' D' R' U' F' D' B' D2 U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 R' U2 R' D2 L B2 L2 D2 L2 R' U B2 R2 F' U B D U2 L U'
*2. *D2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 F R F2 R2 F' U2 F U2 L
*3. *R2 B' D2 R2 F L2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 R' B' R2 D U2 F' L' U L2 F2
*4. *F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U R2 U B2 L2 F2 L' D U R' B R B' F' D2 U
*5. *D2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 U R2 U' R2 B D2 L2 U' F2 L' D B' R F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 L B2 U2 R2 U' F' L2 U2 B L F U' B' F2
*2. *D2 R2 B2 R2 B' R2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 D' R' D' R2 B' U L2 R'
*3. *F2 D L2 D B2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 R' D R D2 B R2 F D' U' F
*4. *D B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R' F' R D2 U L B2 R B2 R
*5. *R2 F2 U L2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 R' B2 R F D2 B' R' B2 L R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U L2 U' L2 U' R2 D' F2 D R2 F2 L' F' D' B2 U B F R B2 L' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U F' L2 U D2 R' D F B' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U L2 U' B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 U F2 R2 B' U L2 F U2 B L D2 F2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U' R2 U' R2 F U2 F R'
*3. *U2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 U B' U B2 L D' F2 L2 D2 B'
*4. *D2 Fw D F Rw2 Fw F2 Rw U2 L2 Rw' R' F D2 Uw' F' D R F' D Rw2 B2 Uw' L Rw2 R' Fw2 L2 Fw Uw2 U B R B2 U2 R2 D2 Fw' F D

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' R' U2 R' F R' U2 R
*3. *F D' L2 U' B L' U2 R' F D F2 D2 F' D2 B2 R2 F' L2 F U2 F2
*4. *L Rw U' Fw2 F2 R2 F Uw2 B2 Fw' R' U' B' F' L' Rw F Uw' F U R2 Fw' L' Rw' Fw2 L2 F2 Uw' F Rw B' Fw' Rw' R2 U' L Rw2 D Rw' F'
*5. *L2 Rw2 Uw' B Lw' R' Bw' D' B' D2 Fw2 Dw L Lw2 Rw' U2 Bw' Fw U B F' Lw F2 Lw2 B' Fw' Dw' Fw D2 R2 Uw2 F2 Rw B' Rw2 B' Fw' F2 Uw' B D2 Dw2 U F Uw2 Fw F Lw' Bw U' L D B2 Dw F2 R' U' Fw2 F' Uw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R2 U F' U2 R F' U R U'
*3. *L' B2 F2 L' F2 R D2 L U2 B2 L' D' B D2 F' R D' L U' B
*4. *U R' Uw Rw2 B Fw L' Rw2 B Rw' R2 D R Uw2 L R' B F' D2 F D2 Rw' Fw D2 Rw D Fw' D' Uw' U' Rw Uw2 U2 R D2 L R' F' L2 Rw2
*5. *B2 Bw Dw2 B' L Rw B' Fw2 D2 Bw2 R2 B' Fw' Lw Rw' B2 Bw' Fw' Dw Fw2 R2 Dw Uw' R Bw D' F2 R' D' Dw' Lw D Uw' L' Dw Uw2 F U2 F Lw' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 L2 Lw Dw' F' L Rw2 Bw' Uw' R2 F' L' Rw' R2 Dw R' B R
*6. *D' 2L 2F 2L 2D L2 2L' D' 3R2 3U2 3F2 3R' U 3F F2 3R' 2U 2R' 2F2 L2 3R 2R' D2 2D2 3U2 U2 3F2 2L 3F' L2 2B L2 2D2 2U2 3F' 2D 3F' L 2B2 R 2F2 U' 3R' 3U2 2L 2R 3F L' 2R' 2D2 3U B2 2U2 3F2 3U2 L2 2U U' 3R' 2R2 R' 3U U B' 2U B 3F' 2L' 2R2 3U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' R F U F' U2
*3. *U B2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B U' L2 U B F' D' L B2 U'
*4. *L2 Rw' R2 U R' D' F' L' D2 Rw Fw' R2 B2 D Uw U' L R2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 Uw U' Rw Uw2 U2 Rw' R D B' Rw' F' Rw' D' Uw' U' L D' U' B'
*5. *D' Fw Rw Fw2 Rw2 R U2 R2 Fw2 Dw' Fw L Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 L R Uw2 F2 L' D Dw2 R' Fw Dw Uw' U' Bw2 Lw Uw2 F' Dw2 B2 Uw2 Fw U Bw' Fw' F2 Rw B L Lw2 D2 U2 Bw F2 Dw2 Rw2 R Fw' D2 R2 B2 R B L B' R2 D2
*6. *2R' 2F' 2L' B2 D2 2U' B 2U' 2R' R2 D' 2U2 B 2F R' B 3F' 2D R' 2B U' 2F2 L2 B2 2L' 3R' 2U' 3F' U B 3F2 L 3R' 2R D2 2U' 2R 3U2 U2 3F2 L2 F2 2L2 U' 2L2 3U2 L2 3F 2R F' 3U 2B2 D 2U U2 R F2 2L' 3R' D2 U2 B' 2F' D' 2D 3U2 2F 2D2 U' 3R2
*7. *2U' 2B 2U' U2 3B' R2 2B L2 2F L2 2L' 3F' L 2R' D 3F' F 3U' 2R 3F' F D 2R' D 2D2 2U' U 3F2 L 3R2 3D 2B L' 3L2 3U' 2B2 U 2B 3U' B' 3B' 2F' L' 3R' R2 3D' 3B 2U R D' 2F' L 3R2 2R D2 2D' 3R' 3F2 F 3L 3F2 F2 2U B' 2L2 2F 3R U' 3B' L 2U 3B2 2L' 3R 3U 3L 3B 3U2 3B' 3L 2D2 3B2 F' D' 2D2 2U 2F U' 2L' 3R2 B 2L' 3L' 2U B 2F 3L2 2R 3U2 2L'

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR3- DL0+ UL4- U6+ R2+ D1- L4- ALL5- y2 U2+ R0+ D6+ L2+ ALL4- UL 
*2. *UR1- DR4- DL2- UL3+ U5- R5- D1+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 U4- R2- D5- L4- ALL2+ UR DR 
*3. *UR1- DR4+ DL3+ UL2+ U1- R6+ D4+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U1- R2+ D4+ L5- ALL2+ DR DL UL 
*4. *UR2- DR4- DL4- UL6+ U1+ R3- D1+ L6+ ALL4+ y2 U1- R2- D5+ L4- ALL3- UR DR UL 
*5. *UR1+ DR5+ DL1- UL5- U1+ R6+ D2- L6+ ALL5- y2 U0+ R5+ D0+ L5+ ALL0+ UR DR 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' U R B' R L' B r' b'
*2. *R B' R L B' R B R' l r b u'
*3. *B U L' B U B R B' L' l r b u
*4. *L R' U B' R L' R L' l r'
*5. *U L U' R B' L R' U' L l' r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -5)
*2. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, 1) / (0, 1)
*3. *(1, 6) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-3, 6) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (0, 6)
*4. *(1, 3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 4) / (5, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, -4)
*5. *(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (6, -2) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B L B L' U' B' U R' B L' R
*2. *R U B' R U L B R' L U R
*3. *U L R L' B L' R U R U B
*4. *R U L B' U' B L R' L R' U
*5. *B L R B U' L' U' R' B' L U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R2 F2 U F' U2 F U2 R
*3. *U2 L2 U2 L D2 U2 L D2 B2 R' U2 B L' B' F D2 B' L' R2 D
*4. *D U2 F Uw' U L' D Rw Fw2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 Rw' Fw Uw Rw B2 Fw D B2 D2 Uw2 U' Rw' B' F' D' R2 Uw U' Fw' Rw D2 R2 D Uw2 U B
*5. *L2 Lw' Rw Bw2 D2 Uw R Fw2 L2 B Lw' D Bw' D Uw B2 D2 L Rw' B2 D Uw2 R' D2 Dw2 U2 Lw Bw2 F' Dw2 U' Bw D Lw D' Lw U' Bw2 F' L Lw2 Dw2 Lw Bw' L' U L Uw' F L2 Rw Fw2 F Lw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' F D Bw'
*OH. *F2 D' F2 B R F D' B R2 U' R' L D2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 D2
*Clock. *UR4+ DR1+ DL4- UL2- U1+ R4+ D2- L6+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R1+ D4+ L1+ ALL2- DR DL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U' R' B U' R U R B' r u'
*Square-1. *(4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0)
*Skewb. *U L B' U' B L' R B R L B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *f r' f l b f l' r b' B R' B' F R B' R B'
*2. *L B r f' r' b f' L' B L' F' R B' L' F' R F'
*3. *F' L B R' l' f l b r R' F R B' F R F' L B' R'
*4. *f F L B f l b B R' F R' B' L F R' B R'
*5. *F f F' l' b' r f' l b F' R' B' F R B' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw Bw Lw R' Bw' L' R' B' Rw' U Uw' Bw Uw' Rw Uw Lw' Rw Uw Lw' u l r' b
*2. *Rw' Uw U' R' Bw' B Rw' U' B Uw Bw Uw Bw' Rw Lw' Bw' Rw' Bw Lw u l r' b'
*3. *Uw' L' Rw B Uw Rw R Uw B' Rw' U' Uw Rw Bw Lw Rw' Bw Rw Bw u' l
*4. *Uw U L R' Bw U Bw Uw R' B Rw L Lw Rw Lw Uw Rw Bw Lw' Rw' Uw u l'
*5. *Rw Lw' U R' Bw L' B' Uw Rw' U R' Rw Uw Rw Uw Bw Lw' Rw' Lw Uw l' r b


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 12, 2019)

Congratulations and hooray for Mike who this competition competes for the 500-th time!
 ....


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2019)

MatsBergsten said:


> Congratulations and hooray for Mike who this competition competes for the 500-th time!
> ....


Wow, I didn't realize it - thanks!

Also interesting that you have competed exactly 52 times more than me. I believe that means you're about 100 competitions short of "perfect attendance"! (And I know most of that was before you started.) Very impressive!

Hmm, I see that I actually am not that far (a "mere" 1500 solves) from having twice as many solves as any other competitor! (You're the only competition!) I guess that's something I should work on.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Sep 13, 2019)

Did someone have a perfect competition in 2019? I mean doing ALL events and getting only successes on every solve


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 13, 2019)

ichcubegerne said:


> Did someone have a perfect competition in 2019? I mean doing ALL events and getting only successes on every solve


I don't think anyone has ever done this. At least not since 2007 - I think quite a few people did it back when we only had a few events.

I've come close several times, just one or two smaller BLD solves away, but I've never had a perfect one. I keep hoping I'll get one someday.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2019)

Results for week 37: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and ichcubegern! Same podium three times in a row!

*2x2x2*(161)
1.  1.60 MichaelNielsen
2.  1.65 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.70 Kymlikespotatoes12105


Spoiler



4.  1.78 BrianJ
5.  1.81 OriginalUsername
6.  1.85 asacuber
7.  1.90 Imran Rahman
8.  1.95 Sean Hartman
9.  1.98 PokeCubes
10.  2.02 Kerry_Creech
11.  2.10 Alexis1011
12.  2.16 [email protected]
13.  2.19 Mateusz Kozioł
14.  2.22 cuberkid10
15.  2.28 ExultantCarn
16.  2.40 Legomanz
16.  2.40 JoXCuber
18.  2.43 LowSkill
18.  2.43 TipsterTrickster
20.  2.45 Michał Krasowski
21.  2.50 ichcubegern
22.  2.52 Luke Garrett
23.  2.55 Magdamini
24.  2.57 BradyCubes08
25.  2.61 AlphaCam625
26.  2.62 Zeke Mackay
27.  2.67 Clément B.
27.  2.67 Cuber2113
29.  2.69 mista
30.  2.71 jancsi02
31.  2.72 lejitcuber
32.  2.73 Angry_Mob
33.  2.77 Roberts
34.  2.80 thecubingwizard
35.  2.91 OwenB
36.  2.93 eyeball321
37.  2.96 boroc226han
38.  2.98 DhruvA
39.  2.99 mihnea3000
40.  3.06 NathanaelCubes
41.  3.25 remopihel
42.  3.28 [email protected]
43.  3.29 tJardigradHe
44.  3.35 Color Cuber
44.  3.35 Antto Pitkänen
46.  3.42 Abhi
47.  3.45 Toothcraver55
48.  3.47 Paperninja
49.  3.48 MrKuba600
50.  3.49 gutte02
51.  3.55 MCuber
52.  3.60 Sub1Hour
53.  3.63 Trig0n
53.  3.63 Brayden Adams
55.  3.65 BradenTheMagician
56.  3.67 colegemuth
57.  3.69 MTOBEIYF
58.  3.70 AidanNoogie
59.  3.72 Natanael
60.  3.74 NewoMinx
60.  3.74 Fred Lang
62.  3.75 DGCubes
63.  3.76 DesertWolf
64.  3.79 Utkarsh Ashar
65.  3.80 Dylan Swarts
66.  3.84 BenGotts
66.  3.84 dhafin
68.  3.87 nikodem.rudy
68.  3.87 Axepick06
70.  3.90 RileyN23
71.  3.92 Wilhelm
72.  3.94 Rollercoasterben
73.  3.96 João Vinicius
74.  3.99 JMHCubed
74.  3.99 Keenan Johnson
76.  4.01 Cuz Red
77.  4.03 ARandomCuber
78.  4.09 NKCubes
79.  4.10 LukeBrunsvold
80.  4.11 abhijat
81.  4.14 jackeyguy
82.  4.16 d2polld
83.  4.18 V.Kochergin
84.  4.22 Michael DeLaRosa
85.  4.23 riz3ndrr
86.  4.27 u Cube
86.  4.27 Shadowjockey
88.  4.31 BleachedTurtle
89.  4.35 Elf
89.  4.35 Aleksandar Dukleski
91.  4.36 Ontricus
92.  4.42 Cooki348
93.  4.49 Axel Lönnstedt
94.  4.51 Logan
95.  4.52 epride17
96.  4.54 Liam Wadek
97.  4.59 John Benwell
97.  4.59 whatshisbucket
99.  4.60 Letmeinpls
100.  4.61 Parke187
101.  4.62 danvie
102.  4.66 InlandEmpireCuber
103.  4.67 jvier
104.  4.68 MattP98
104.  4.68 swankfukinc
106.  4.71 Poketube6681
107.  4.74 Nohagtrede
108.  4.80 CalamityCubes
109.  4.81 abunickabhi
109.  4.81 PotatoesAreUs
111.  4.83 Schmizee
112.  4.85 Nico135brd
113.  4.86 Koen van Aller
114.  4.89 niclas.mach
115.  4.90 Billybong378
116.  4.93 Aadil- ali
117.  4.98 Jeann
118.  5.01 bennettstouder
119.  5.02 dschieses
120.  5.14 CubingCrazy
121.  5.15 obelisk477
122.  5.17 Lvl9001Wizard
123.  5.19 Isaac Latta
124.  5.21 wearephamily1719
125.  5.28 BiscutDNF
126.  5.29 Immolated-Marmoset
127.  5.30 brad711
128.  5.44 topppits
129.  5.48 Laura
130.  5.71 [email protected]
131.  5.73 The Cubing Fanatic
132.  5.91 DonovanTheCool
133.  5.92 MrLunarWolf
134.  6.06 Bogdan
135.  6.14 VIBE_ZT
136.  6.22 Infraredlizards
136.  6.22 Cubinwitdapizza
138.  6.32 OriEy
139.  6.41 UnknownCanvas
140.  6.54 Petri Krzywacki
141.  6.60 sascholeks
142.  6.61 MarkyGames7
143.  6.66 fun at the joy
144.  6.80 Jonasrox09
145.  6.84 Glomnipotent
146.  6.93 Myko
147.  7.01 Lewis
148.  7.04 jake.levine
149.  7.05 Mike Hughey
150.  7.25 nevinscph
151.  7.53 toinou06cubing
152.  8.14 PingPongCuber
153.  8.38 freshcuber.de
154.  9.13 MajorBaccs
155.  9.15 JannisGrün
156.  11.03 Doofnoofer
157.  13.34 PetrusQuber
158.  13.48 MatsBergsten
159.  14.58 Jacck
160.  DNF sarscast
160.  DNF G2013


*3x3x3*(192)
1.  7.01 lejitcuber
2.  7.61 Luke Garrett
3.  7.70 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7.86 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.93 turtwig
6.  8.12 Zeke Mackay
7.  8.32 Kymlikespotatoes12105
8.  8.45 cuberkid10
9.  8.48 BrianJ
10.  8.62 Jonah Jarvis
11.  8.64 speedcuber71
12.  8.67 David ep
13.  8.72 Sean Hartman
14.  8.75 AidanNoogie
15.  8.81 thecubingwizard
16.  8.85 RileyN23
17.  8.88 tJardigradHe
18.  9.02 Shadowjockey
19.  9.08 Toothcraver55
20.  9.16 asacuber
21.  9.19 jancsi02
22.  9.28 Magdamini
23.  9.31 [email protected]
24.  9.36 NewoMinx
25.  9.40 BenGotts
26.  9.42 ExultantCarn
27.  9.48 Owen Morrison
28.  9.50 DGCubes
29.  9.56 BradyCubes08
29.  9.56 Legomanz
31.  9.59 MCuber
32.  9.63 PokeCubes
33.  9.66 MrKuba600
34.  9.67 NathanaelCubes
35.  9.68 Michał Krasowski
36.  9.75 LowSkill
37.  9.80 Aleksandar Dukleski
38.  9.90 boroc226han
39.  9.98 2017LAMB06
40.  10.10 MichaelNielsen
41.  10.14 ichcubegern
42.  10.29 Elf
43.  10.39 mihnea3000
44.  10.44 G2013
45.  10.49 LukeBrunsvold
46.  10.53 Wilhelm
47.  10.56 OwenB
48.  10.58 DhruvA
49.  10.59 zhata
50.  10.63 Kerry_Creech
51.  10.73 JakeKlassen
52.  10.76 Michael DeLaRosa
53.  10.78 Teh Keng Foo
54.  10.86 Mateusz Kozioł
55.  10.88 BradenTheMagician
55.  10.88 Clément B.
55.  10.88 TipsterTrickster
58.  10.92 Ontricus
59.  10.94 AlphaCam625
60.  10.98 BiscutDNF
61.  10.99 MTOBEIYF
62.  11.02 jackeyguy
62.  11.02 gutte02
64.  11.03 Cuberstache
65.  11.14 obelisk477
66.  11.16 Laura
67.  11.21 riz3ndrr
68.  11.26 Cuz Red
69.  11.34 JoXCuber
70.  11.42 Keenan Johnson
71.  11.49 mista
72.  11.51 V.Kochergin
73.  11.62 Alexis1011
74.  11.70 Keroma12
75.  11.78 Color Cuber
76.  11.84 Logan
77.  11.85 abunickabhi
78.  11.89 niclas.mach
79.  11.92 Abhi
80.  11.97 Glomnipotent
81.  12.05 Utkarsh Ashar
82.  12.11 big_moe5
83.  12.14 Cooki348
84.  12.16 2018JAIN01
85.  12.17 fun at the joy
86.  12.38 Trig0n
87.  12.40 Nohagtrede
88.  12.41 [email protected]
89.  12.48 sigalig
89.  12.48 ARandomCuber
91.  12.51 jvier
92.  12.52 Paperninja
93.  12.56 m24816
94.  12.68 nikodem.rudy
95.  12.74 Axel Lönnstedt
96.  12.79 TheNoobCuber
97.  12.81 remopihel
98.  12.86 MartinN13
99.  12.96 u Cube
100.  12.99 20luky3
101.  13.11 Parke187
102.  13.16 Cuber2113
103.  13.17 xyzzy
104.  13.46 Underwatercuber
105.  13.47 danvie
106.  13.49 d2polld
107.  13.55 The Cubing Fanatic
108.  13.57 MattP98
109.  13.68 Dylan Swarts
110.  13.74 Liam Wadek
111.  13.77 whatshisbucket
112.  13.86 swankfukinc
113.  13.96 Rollercoasterben
114.  14.01 pjk
115.  14.04 Natanael
116.  14.13 Roberts
117.  14.19 PotatoesAreUs
118.  14.22 brad711
119.  14.27 Fred Lang
120.  14.37 Isaac Latta
121.  14.48 Sub1Hour
122.  14.52 João Vinicius
123.  14.70 revaldoah
124.  14.75 Nico135brd
125.  14.96 abhijat
126.  15.01 Jeann
127.  15.11 Jmuncuber
127.  15.11 BleachedTurtle
129.  15.29 SpeedCubeReview
130.  15.43 Aadil- ali
131.  15.49 Angry_Mob
132.  15.50 Koen van Aller
133.  15.52 Infraredlizards
134.  15.70 Gašper Potočnik
134.  15.70 Immolated-Marmoset
136.  15.77 epride17
137.  15.78 DesertWolf
138.  15.81 Bogdan
139.  15.87 jake.levine
140.  15.89 sascholeks
141.  15.94 InlandEmpireCuber
142.  15.98 John Benwell
143.  16.18 Lvl9001Wizard
144.  16.19 topppits
145.  16.31 dhafin
146.  16.35 eyeball321
147.  16.43 [email protected]
148.  16.45 DonovanTheCool
149.  16.63 CalamityCubes
150.  16.80 colegemuth
151.  16.90 nevinscph
152.  17.03 Axepick06
153.  17.11 bilbo07
154.  17.38 xbrandationx
155.  17.48 bennettstouder
156.  17.61 read
157.  17.64 Billybong378
158.  17.67 Poketube6681
159.  17.84 Antto Pitkänen
160.  18.44 Brayden Adams
161.  18.46 Myko
162.  18.69 Schmizee
163.  19.27 OriEy
164.  19.32 UnknownCanvas
165.  19.60 NKCubes
166.  19.61 VIBE_ZT
167.  19.72 Petri Krzywacki
168.  20.54 JannisGrün
169.  20.78 Mike Hughey
170.  21.33 kilwap147
171.  21.58 MajorBaccs
172.  22.00 [email protected]
173.  22.56 PingPongCuber
174.  22.75 Theo Leinad
175.  22.99 toinou06cubing
176.  24.23 znay
177.  24.24 Jonasrox09
177.  24.24 MarkA64
179.  24.87 One Wheel
180.  25.31 MrLunarWolf
181.  25.48 dschieses
182.  27.00 Cubinwitdapizza
183.  27.63 CubingCrazy
184.  28.47 wearephamily1719
185.  29.00 freshcuber.de
186.  29.18 PetrusQuber
187.  30.67 MarkyGames7
188.  33.77 MJCuber05
189.  34.31 Jacck
190.  34.81 Doofnoofer
191.  37.64 MatsBergsten
192.  58.01 Chiggers


*4x4x4*(121)
1.  28.55 cuberkid10
2.  30.55 jancsi02
3.  31.90 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  32.83 BrianJ
5.  33.56 thecubingwizard
6.  33.76 tJardigradHe
7.  34.48 ichcubegern
8.  34.60 OriginalUsername
9.  34.63 Sean Hartman
10.  35.40 Elf
11.  36.37 Kymlikespotatoes12105
12.  36.46 G2013
13.  36.61 JoXCuber
14.  36.92 MCuber
15.  37.05 boroc226han
16.  37.22 Michał Krasowski
17.  37.29 Laura
17.  37.29 AidanNoogie
19.  37.51 Shadowjockey
20.  38.65 NewoMinx
21.  38.70 LowSkill
22.  38.76 gutte02
23.  39.06 MichaelNielsen
24.  39.33 BenGotts
25.  39.34 Mateusz Kozioł
26.  39.84 Kerry_Creech
27.  40.05 Toothcraver55
28.  40.91 V.Kochergin
29.  40.97 Owen Morrison
30.  41.07 MrKuba600
31.  41.91 Coinman_
32.  42.20 Michael DeLaRosa
33.  42.27 jackeyguy
34.  43.17 Zeke Mackay
35.  43.73 niclas.mach
36.  43.82 fun at the joy
37.  44.18 nikodem.rudy
38.  44.21 Clément B.
39.  44.25 Ontricus
40.  44.38 abunickabhi
41.  44.42 AlphaCam625
42.  44.65 Luke Garrett
43.  45.47 DGCubes
44.  45.66 Aleksandar Dukleski
45.  45.98 Keenan Johnson
46.  46.04 riz3ndrr
47.  46.56 MattP98
48.  46.71 João Vinicius
49.  46.84 Legomanz
50.  48.44 BradyCubes08
51.  48.94 jvier
52.  49.35 nevinscph
53.  49.68 [email protected]
54.  49.72 OwenB
55.  51.46 jake.levine
56.  51.67 BleachedTurtle
57.  51.72 Fred Lang
58.  51.76 LukeBrunsvold
59.  51.80 colegemuth
60.  52.44 danvie
60.  52.44 Dylan Swarts
62.  52.51 PotatoesAreUs
63.  52.54 xyzzy
64.  52.63 obelisk477
65.  52.99 abhijat
66.  53.47 Color Cuber
67.  53.73 Cooki348
68.  53.84 Sub1Hour
69.  54.05 swankfukinc
70.  54.33 pjk
71.  54.34 Nohagtrede
72.  55.41 Rollercoasterben
73.  55.77 Nico135brd
74.  55.88 epride17
75.  56.18 Liam Wadek
76.  57.54 Isaac Latta
77.  58.00 d2polld
78.  58.21 The Cubing Fanatic
79.  58.74 ARandomCuber
80.  58.95 Natanael
81.  59.16 Logan
82.  59.78 UnknownCanvas
83.  1:00.56 brad711
84.  1:00.57 topppits
85.  1:00.66 Infraredlizards
86.  1:01.14 whatshisbucket
86.  1:01.14 Utkarsh Ashar
88.  1:01.66 MTOBEIYF
89.  1:02.87 Axel Lönnstedt
90.  1:03.11 Cuz Red
91.  1:03.44 Trig0n
92.  1:04.07 JannisGrün
93.  1:06.86 Glomnipotent
94.  1:07.42 InlandEmpireCuber
95.  1:07.46 Koen van Aller
96.  1:09.00 VIBE_ZT
97.  1:10.25 OriEy
98.  1:10.64 mista
99.  1:10.91 Parke187
100.  1:18.74 Petri Krzywacki
101.  1:21.86 kilwap147
102.  1:23.45 Jmuncuber
103.  1:23.47 Cubinwitdapizza
104.  1:23.61 One Wheel
105.  1:26.32 NKCubes
106.  1:26.62 CubingCrazy
107.  1:27.70 PingPongCuber
108.  1:28.06 Mike Hughey
109.  1:30.68 RyuKagamine
110.  1:31.03 eyeball321
111.  1:32.82 Billybong378
112.  1:33.69 freshcuber.de
113.  1:35.61 dschieses
114.  1:36.55 MrLunarWolf
115.  1:47.99 toinou06cubing
116.  1:57.30 Alexis1011
117.  2:08.80 Doofnoofer
118.  2:15.26 MatsBergsten
119.  DNF TheNoobCuber
119.  DNF Jonasrox09
119.  DNF wearephamily1719


*5x5x5*(81)
1.  58.32 cuberkid10
2.  1:00.05 Sean Hartman
3.  1:00.68 uesyuu


Spoiler



4.  1:02.75 Shadowjockey
5.  1:04.76 JoXCuber
6.  1:05.40 thecubingwizard
7.  1:06.33 Khairur Rachim
8.  1:06.77 Kymlikespotatoes12105
9.  1:08.25 ichcubegern
10.  1:08.34 Elf
11.  1:08.90 OriginalUsername
12.  1:09.56 NewoMinx
13.  1:10.48 Laura
14.  1:13.22 RileyN23
15.  1:14.55 AidanNoogie
16.  1:14.66 BenGotts
17.  1:16.28 Michał Krasowski
18.  1:17.31 Kerry_Creech
19.  1:18.38 DGCubes
20.  1:19.32 G2013
21.  1:19.82 Coinman_
22.  1:20.47 sigalig
23.  1:20.76 MCuber
24.  1:21.40 nevinscph
25.  1:21.50 Luke Garrett
26.  1:22.77 Michael DeLaRosa
27.  1:23.41 niclas.mach
28.  1:24.32 João Vinicius
29.  1:24.35 abunickabhi
30.  1:27.06 Toothcraver55
31.  1:27.48 Clément B.
32.  1:27.71 nikodem.rudy
33.  1:27.92 Ontricus
34.  1:28.10 colegemuth
35.  1:28.76 Aleksandar Dukleski
36.  1:28.98 Nohagtrede
37.  1:32.72 BrianJ
38.  1:33.39 riz3ndrr
39.  1:34.28 Keenan Johnson
40.  1:35.55 fun at the joy
41.  1:35.95 BleachedTurtle
42.  1:36.81 LukeBrunsvold
43.  1:36.84 Nico135brd
44.  1:38.00 Dylan Swarts
45.  1:38.49 jake.levine
46.  1:39.15 pjk
47.  1:40.28 ARandomCuber
48.  1:41.90 Legomanz
49.  1:43.98 MattP98
50.  1:44.00 PotatoesAreUs
51.  1:45.56 elimescube
52.  1:45.74 whatshisbucket
53.  1:46.87 Glomnipotent
54.  1:51.55 Infraredlizards
55.  1:52.93 Liam Wadek
56.  1:55.34 OwenB
57.  1:57.15 swankfukinc
58.  2:03.93 jvier
59.  2:04.40 topppits
60.  2:05.36 UnknownCanvas
61.  2:07.97 Cooki348
62.  2:10.85 Logan
63.  2:11.78 VIBE_ZT
64.  2:12.96 bennettstouder
65.  2:13.18 Parke187
66.  2:15.34 MTOBEIYF
67.  2:16.85 Jmuncuber
68.  2:18.49 One Wheel
69.  2:20.88 JannisGrün
70.  2:21.52 InlandEmpireCuber
71.  2:22.23 d2polld
72.  2:23.84 abhijat
73.  2:28.07 Cuz Red
74.  2:41.22 Petri Krzywacki
75.  2:45.71 RyuKagamine
76.  2:51.05 dhafin
77.  3:17.34 PingPongCuber
78.  3:45.21 freshcuber.de
79.  3:59.57 MatsBergsten
80.  4:27.64 MrLunarWolf
81.  DNF Brayden Adams


*6x6x6*(36)
1.  1:47.78 Sean Hartman
2.  1:57.89 thecubingwizard
3.  1:58.74 Laura


Spoiler



4.  2:00.21 ichcubegern
5.  2:07.15 cuberkid10
6.  2:12.05 Kymlikespotatoes12105
7.  2:12.61 NewoMinx
8.  2:16.53 OriginalUsername
9.  2:17.60 JoXCuber
10.  2:21.62 Keroma12
11.  2:23.13 Coinman_
12.  2:35.94 xyzzy
13.  2:45.28 DGCubes
14.  2:45.62 nevinscph
15.  2:46.39 m24816
16.  2:46.58 colegemuth
17.  2:51.30 João Vinicius
18.  2:52.88 niclas.mach
19.  2:54.95 jake.levine
20.  2:55.21 Clément B.
21.  2:55.38 fun at the joy
22.  2:58.23 Nico135brd
23.  2:59.60 BleachedTurtle
24.  3:02.87 Aleksandar Dukleski
25.  3:18.97 Liam Wadek
26.  3:36.51 swankfukinc
27.  3:42.73 whatshisbucket
28.  4:15.00 VIBE_ZT
29.  4:18.84 One Wheel
30.  4:25.82 topppits
31.  4:58.46 Logan
32.  5:06.41 Petri Krzywacki
33.  7:58.28 freshcuber.de
34.  DNF AidanNoogie
34.  DNF BrianJ
34.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*7x7x7*(25)
1.  2:47.25 Sean Hartman
2.  2:55.43 ichcubegern
3.  2:57.42 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  2:59.83 Laura
5.  3:17.05 TommyC
6.  3:19.06 OriginalUsername
7.  3:27.41 NewoMinx
8.  3:34.16 Kymlikespotatoes12105
9.  3:39.85 nevinscph
10.  4:06.79 DGCubes
11.  4:08.01 niclas.mach
12.  4:16.95 BleachedTurtle
13.  4:21.89 jake.levine
14.  4:31.17 João Vinicius
15.  4:37.11 Nico135brd
16.  4:51.27 swankfukinc
17.  4:54.33 Ontricus
18.  5:29.39 fun at the joy
19.  6:14.27 VIBE_ZT
20.  6:21.16 One Wheel
21.  6:56.35 Logan
22.  9:11.82 Petri Krzywacki
23.  DNF cuberkid10
23.  DNF Kerry_Creech
23.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(52)
1.  5.66 Kymlikespotatoes12105
2.  5.75 Khairur Rachim
3.  6.06 Alexis1011


Spoiler



4.  6.62 asacuber
5.  8.81 JakeKlassen
6.  9.77 Sean Hartman
7.  11.04 Kerry_Creech
8.  11.30 MrLunarWolf
9.  11.46 Mateusz Kozioł
10.  12.70 TipsterTrickster
11.  12.85 G2013
12.  13.42 Color Cuber
13.  13.81 OriginalUsername
14.  14.63 ExultantCarn
15.  14.98 dhafin
16.  15.72 Michał Krasowski
17.  15.78 NathanaelCubes
18.  16.86 nikodem.rudy
19.  17.71 Trig0n
20.  18.21 Cuz Red
21.  19.06 Mike Hughey
22.  19.15 Dylan Swarts
23.  21.33 ichcubegern
24.  21.46 Elf
25.  22.73 cuberkid10
26.  23.58 Glomnipotent
27.  23.95 Axepick06
28.  24.92 fun at the joy
29.  25.10 MattP98
30.  27.21 niclas.mach
31.  29.06 Immolated-Marmoset
32.  29.57 JoXCuber
33.  29.98 Logan
34.  34.12 whatshisbucket
35.  34.17 BenGotts
36.  34.58 MatsBergsten
37.  37.63 abhijat
38.  40.53 Cooki348
39.  42.80 nevinscph
40.  45.83 Jacck
41.  54.13 OriEy
42.  1:08.65 u Cube
43.  1:11.10 João Vinicius
44.  1:12.31 PetrusQuber
45.  1:22.71 jvier
46.  DNF Roberts
46.  DNF Billybong378
46.  DNF toinou06cubing
46.  DNF Magdamini
46.  DNF wearephamily1719
46.  DNF Cubinwitdapizza
46.  DNF eyeball321


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(49)
1.  18.50 JakeKlassen
2.  21.42 sigalig
3.  21.45 G2013


Spoiler



4.  22.13 daniel678
5.  22.86 jakgun0130
6.  24.53 denthebro
7.  31.63 Andrew_Rizo
8.  35.18 bilbo07
9.  36.03 dhafin
10.  38.53 redoxxy
11.  46.50 Sean Hartman
12.  58.64 Keenan Johnson
13.  1:03.47 MattP98
14.  1:08.21 BiscutDNF
15.  1:11.17 Zeke Mackay
16.  1:11.79 Cuberstache
16.  1:11.79 Dylan Swarts
18.  1:12.04 m24816
19.  1:20.22 ichcubegern
20.  1:22.29 M O
21.  1:25.66 nevinscph
22.  1:26.95 Glomnipotent
23.  1:33.68 niclas.mach
24.  1:35.96 topppits
25.  1:40.40 NathanaelCubes
26.  1:47.41 elimescube
27.  1:48.02 thatkid
28.  1:55.07 abhijat
29.  1:56.21 fun at the joy
30.  2:14.66 whatshisbucket
31.  2:17.78 BenGotts
32.  2:28.61 MTOBEIYF
33.  2:37.65 Laura
34.  2:45.63 João Vinicius
35.  2:48.61 MartinN13
36.  2:49.72 Khairur Rachim
37.  2:51.89 cuberkid10
38.  3:10.88 MrLunarWolf
39.  3:25.67 brad711
40.  4:02.23 dschieses
41.  4:06.59 Jacck
42.  DNF Logan
42.  DNF d2polld
42.  DNF MatsBergsten
42.  DNF Cooki348
42.  DNF NewoMinx
42.  DNF Keroma12
42.  DNF Kymlikespotatoes12105
42.  DNF Cubinwitdapizza


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(19)
1.  1:44.07 sigalig
2.  3:18.27 OJ Cubing
3.  4:19.91 redoxxy


Spoiler



4.  4:24.45 Keroma12
5.  4:42.60 nevinscph
6.  5:24.34 Sean Hartman
7.  6:00.19 Zeke Mackay
8.  6:12.39 Dylan Swarts
9.  6:30.65 MatsBergsten
10.  7:58.92 MattP98
11.  8:26.52 brad711
12.  8:30.49 topppits
13.  9:21.25 Jacck
14.  9:30.94 M O
15.  13:33.99 abhijat
16.  DNF ichcubegern
16.  DNF Laura
16.  DNF epride17
16.  DNF G2013


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  4:19.59 sigalig
2.  9:39.15 nevinscph
3.  12:23.39 dhafin


Spoiler



4.  13:37.68 Sean Hartman
5.  14:12.95 MatsBergsten
6.  19:48.80 MattP98
7.  20:11.51 Jacck
8.  DNF bilbo07
8.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  41:35.26 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(13)
1.  24/31 59:24 Keroma12
2.  17/20 50:23 Dylan Swarts
3.  8/8 58:15 Natanael


Spoiler



4.  5/5 19:46 Jacck
5.  9/13 60:00 Cuberstache
6.  3/3 20:09 Myko
7.  2/2 5:54 MatsBergsten
8.  4/7 28:32 DesertWolf
9.  1/3 13:48 João Vinicius
9.  9/21 60:00 Sean Hartman
9.  1/2 6:52 fun at the joy
9.  0/2 3:08 MattP98
9.  1/2 5:44 cuberkid10


*3x3x3 one-handed*(128)
1.  13.14 Elo13
2.  13.17 Khairur Rachim
3.  13.43 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  13.50 Luke Garrett
5.  14.81 Sean Hartman
6.  15.14 ichcubegern
7.  15.34 2017LAMB06
8.  15.61 BrianJ
9.  15.84 thecubingwizard
10.  16.07 jancsi02
11.  16.22 NathanaelCubes
12.  16.29 Cuber2113
13.  16.48 Kymlikespotatoes12105
14.  16.50 Clément B.
15.  16.55 asacuber
16.  16.74 Laura
17.  16.75 cuberkid10
18.  16.93 Toothcraver55
19.  17.32 Michał Krasowski
20.  17.48 AlphaCam625
21.  17.51 NewoMinx
22.  17.60 BradyCubes08
23.  17.76 Shadowjockey
24.  17.82 Zeke Mackay
25.  17.94 turtwig
25.  17.94 Teh Keng Foo
27.  18.30 BenGotts
28.  18.74 MichaelNielsen
29.  18.80 DhruvA
30.  18.83 MrKuba600
31.  19.02 LowSkill
32.  19.45 ARandomCuber
33.  19.48 AidanNoogie
34.  19.49 Elf
35.  19.51 Utkarsh Ashar
36.  19.58 mihnea3000
37.  19.66 riz3ndrr
38.  19.86 MartinN13
39.  20.48 niclas.mach
40.  20.68 Ontricus
41.  20.71 mista
42.  20.74 OwenB
43.  20.87 Aleksandar Dukleski
44.  20.95 JoXCuber
45.  21.00 MCuber
46.  21.20 danvie
47.  21.37 nikodem.rudy
48.  21.64 jvier
49.  21.74 MTOBEIYF
50.  21.79 Michael DeLaRosa
51.  21.88 speedcuber71
52.  22.45 LukeBrunsvold
53.  22.60 d2polld
53.  22.60 Angry_Mob
55.  22.69 João Vinicius
56.  22.86 abunickabhi
57.  23.08 JakeKlassen
58.  23.20 V.Kochergin
59.  23.35 [email protected]
60.  23.52 xyzzy
61.  23.57 Axel Lönnstedt
62.  23.66 2018JAIN01
63.  23.82 obelisk477
64.  24.25 Logan
65.  24.63 Jonah Jarvis
66.  25.12 BiscutDNF
67.  25.45 Antto Pitkänen
68.  25.55 Parke187
69.  25.64 Glomnipotent
70.  25.99 Trig0n
71.  26.32 Legomanz
72.  26.38 InlandEmpireCuber
73.  26.56 remopihel
74.  26.92 Cooki348
75.  27.20 Cuz Red
76.  27.48 TheNoobCuber
77.  27.61 Dylan Swarts
78.  27.75 Paperninja
79.  28.09 Immolated-Marmoset
80.  28.17 Natanael
81.  28.27 G2013
82.  28.50 brad711
83.  28.79 abhijat
84.  29.19 epride17
85.  29.23 Liam Wadek
86.  29.39 Bogdan
87.  29.69 dhafin
88.  30.15 Nico135brd
89.  30.20 MattP98
90.  30.30 Sub1Hour
91.  31.04 Underwatercuber
92.  31.16 DGCubes
93.  31.26 Color Cuber
94.  31.31 revaldoah
95.  31.48 Axepick06
96.  31.89 swankfukinc
97.  31.92 fun at the joy
98.  32.31 Nohagtrede
99.  32.99 BleachedTurtle
100.  34.05 eyeball321
101.  34.09 JannisGrün
102.  34.52 nevinscph
103.  34.56 Alexis1011
104.  34.91 UnknownCanvas
105.  35.42 John Benwell
106.  35.82 bennettstouder
107.  37.02 Petri Krzywacki
108.  38.86 freshcuber.de
109.  38.98 VIBE_ZT
110.  39.43 whatshisbucket
111.  40.18 PingPongCuber
112.  41.71 The Cubing Fanatic
113.  41.72 Koen van Aller
114.  42.36 Mike Hughey
115.  43.26 Poketube6681
116.  43.60 bilbo07
117.  43.77 Billybong378
118.  45.53 One Wheel
119.  46.29 Brayden Adams
120.  48.31 jake.levine
121.  48.65 Cubinwitdapizza
122.  57.52 toinou06cubing
123.  1:01.65 Doofnoofer
124.  1:04.91 Myko
125.  1:05.79 MrLunarWolf
126.  1:16.70 MarkyGames7
127.  1:34.70 PetrusQuber
128.  DNF u Cube


*3x3x3 With feet*(16)
1.  30.54 DhruvA
2.  34.92 OriginalUsername
3.  37.72 V.Kochergin


Spoiler



4.  39.83 Sean Hartman
5.  46.59 Zeke Mackay
6.  47.94 Khairur Rachim
7.  49.61 Kymlikespotatoes12105
8.  1:20.19 Color Cuber
9.  1:23.04 João Vinicius
10.  1:27.05 ichcubegern
11.  1:50.02 fun at the joy
12.  1:51.35 epride17
13.  3:12.89 dhafin
14.  DNF boroc226han
14.  DNF PingPongCuber
14.  DNF Logan


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  32.21 ichcubegern
2.  37.71 thecubingwizard
3.  45.07 Ontricus


Spoiler



4.  52.13 dhafin
5.  52.98 cuberkid10
6.  58.27 Khairur Rachim
7.  58.76 whatshisbucket
8.  59.05 colegemuth
9.  1:06.73 abhijat
10.  1:42.95 João Vinicius
11.  1:44.51 MatsBergsten
12.  3:53.47 MrLunarWolf
13.  DNF fun at the joy


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(29)
1.  24.67 (23, 25, 26) Teh Keng Foo
2.  26.00 (27, 25, 26) G2013
3.  27.33 (33, 20, 29) Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  28.00 (28, 27, 29) Shadowjockey
5.  28.33 (26, 29, 30) asacuber
6.  28.67 (27, 28, 31) ichcubegern
6.  28.67 (29, 29, 28) speedcuber71
8.  29.33 (25, 31, 32) Smiles
8.  29.33 (30, 30, 28) OriginalUsername
10.  29.67 (29, 30, 30) Sean Hartman
11.  30.00 (30, 32, 28) Jacck
11.  30.00 (31, 29, 30) Bogdan
13.  30.67 (34, 27, 31) Theo Leinad
14.  35.33 (30, 38, 38) Mike Hughey
15.  37.00 (35, 37, 39) João Vinicius
16.  41.33 (45, 40, 39) Color Cuber
17.  56.33 (44, 63, 62) PetrusQuber
17.  56.33 (59, 60, 50) PingPongCuber
19.  DNF (25, 24, DNS) WoowyBaby
19.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) thecubingwizard
19.  DNF (29, 33, DNS) Underwatercuber
19.  DNF (32, 30, DNS) ExultantCarn
19.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) FakeMMAP
19.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) Michał Krasowski
19.  DNF (33, 32, DNS) TipsterTrickster
19.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) AidanNoogie
19.  DNF (35, 40, DNS) tJardigradHe
19.  DNF (DNF, 36, DNF) RyuKagamine
19.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Logan


*2-3-4 Relay*(74)
1.  42.24 cuberkid10
2.  44.28 Kymlikespotatoes12105
3.  44.85 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  47.05 Khairur Rachim
5.  47.30 Elf
6.  50.57 Sean Hartman
7.  51.15 OriginalUsername
8.  51.40 MichaelNielsen
9.  52.56 niclas.mach
10.  54.00 Liam Wadek
11.  54.33 ichcubegern
12.  54.37 NewoMinx
13.  54.92 Michał Krasowski
14.  55.08 BrianJ
15.  55.28 jancsi02
16.  55.80 Luke Garrett
17.  56.52 V.Kochergin
18.  56.59 MCuber
19.  56.70 JoXCuber
20.  58.16 Wilhelm
21.  58.48 BenGotts
22.  58.93 DhruvA
23.  59.91 abunickabhi
24.  1:01.69 Laura
25.  1:02.76 Michael DeLaRosa
26.  1:02.82 João Vinicius
27.  1:03.67 nikodem.rudy
28.  1:05.24 DGCubes
29.  1:05.40 abhijat
30.  1:05.85 Ontricus
31.  1:07.00 Toothcraver55
32.  1:09.60 Clément B.
33.  1:10.38 Aleksandar Dukleski
34.  1:11.35 PotatoesAreUs
35.  1:11.87 Logan
36.  1:12.04 riz3ndrr
37.  1:12.13 LukeBrunsvold
38.  1:12.52 jackeyguy
38.  1:12.52 colegemuth
40.  1:14.54 nevinscph
41.  1:15.68 Cooki348
42.  1:16.13 fun at the joy
43.  1:16.85 jake.levine
44.  1:18.04 jvier
45.  1:18.58 [email protected]
46.  1:20.48 whatshisbucket
47.  1:23.33 obelisk477
48.  1:23.63 BleachedTurtle
49.  1:23.93 Nico135brd
50.  1:24.61 Utkarsh Ashar
51.  1:24.78 Color Cuber
52.  1:26.13 InlandEmpireCuber
53.  1:27.11 AlphaCam625
54.  1:27.54 swankfukinc
55.  1:29.70 Cuz Red
56.  1:32.83 Koen van Aller
57.  1:35.15 UnknownCanvas
58.  1:36.78 d2polld
59.  1:37.74 Angry_Mob
60.  1:41.68 epride17
61.  1:43.54 mista
62.  1:47.03 VIBE_ZT
63.  1:50.40 Billybong378
64.  1:54.77 eyeball321
65.  2:02.71 Cubinwitdapizza
66.  2:16.94 Lewis
67.  2:20.55 PingPongCuber
68.  2:28.76 MrLunarWolf
69.  2:29.01 freshcuber.de
70.  2:29.03 RyuKagamine
71.  2:34.83 toinou06cubing
72.  2:42.14 Jacck
73.  3:41.70 MatsBergsten
74.  DNF Isaac Latta


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(44)
1.  1:40.12 cuberkid10
2.  1:43.86 thecubingwizard
3.  1:51.81 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:59.87 Laura
5.  2:03.41 Kymlikespotatoes12105
6.  2:03.79 Elf
7.  2:04.69 JoXCuber
8.  2:06.45 ichcubegern
9.  2:06.71 Khairur Rachim
10.  2:07.96 OriginalUsername
11.  2:08.19 NewoMinx
12.  2:16.51 Michał Krasowski
13.  2:23.56 niclas.mach
14.  2:24.24 Luke Garrett
15.  2:25.96 DGCubes
16.  2:29.78 fun at the joy
17.  2:35.91 Michael DeLaRosa
18.  2:38.28 Clément B.
19.  2:39.12 abunickabhi
20.  2:42.22 colegemuth
21.  2:43.44 riz3ndrr
22.  2:44.63 nikodem.rudy
23.  2:45.28 LukeBrunsvold
24.  2:47.46 João Vinicius
25.  2:49.98 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  2:52.26 nevinscph
27.  2:53.85 PotatoesAreUs
28.  2:55.85 jake.levine
29.  2:55.95 whatshisbucket
30.  3:00.55 Liam Wadek
31.  3:01.12 MichaelNielsen
32.  3:06.55 Nohagtrede
33.  3:26.20 abhijat
34.  3:28.57 UnknownCanvas
35.  3:34.21 swankfukinc
36.  3:53.47 Utkarsh Ashar
37.  3:54.06 Cuz Red
38.  4:00.01 [email protected]
39.  4:10.18 InlandEmpireCuber
40.  4:20.13 d2polld
41.  5:12.05 Koen van Aller
42.  5:56.59 PingPongCuber
43.  7:21.64 freshcuber.de
44.  7:47.68 MrLunarWolf


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(21)
1.  3:44.74 thecubingwizard
2.  3:55.71 cuberkid10
3.  3:57.52 Laura


Spoiler



4.  4:08.15 NewoMinx
5.  4:14.40 OriginalUsername
6.  4:16.67 ichcubegern
7.  4:53.65 Elf
8.  5:00.40 DGCubes
9.  5:20.47 nevinscph
10.  5:31.84 niclas.mach
11.  5:35.02 colegemuth
12.  5:35.99 João Vinicius
13.  5:58.88 fun at the joy
14.  6:05.29 PotatoesAreUs
15.  6:06.58 jake.levine
16.  6:19.00 Liam Wadek
17.  6:27.43 whatshisbucket
18.  7:16.43 swankfukinc
19.  10:05.12 InlandEmpireCuber
20.  13:52.41 MrLunarWolf
21.  14:20.30 freshcuber.de


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)
1.  6:10.94 jancsi02
2.  7:19.51 thecubingwizard
3.  7:32.04 Laura


Spoiler



4.  7:43.69 Wilhelm
5.  7:47.50 ichcubegern
6.  7:55.06 Elf
7.  8:07.10 Katiedavies3103
8.  8:21.05 OriginalUsername
9.  9:04.19 DGCubes
10.  9:26.27 nevinscph
11.  9:57.16 João Vinicius
12.  10:27.48 Aleksandar Dukleski
13.  10:28.90 jake.levine
14.  10:46.29 Liam Wadek
15.  10:59.44 fun at the joy
16.  11:10.42 PotatoesAreUs
17.  13:10.70 swankfukinc


*Clock*(47)
1.  4.46 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.09 JChambers13
3.  6.34 ARandomCuber


Spoiler



4.  6.36 Kerry_Creech
5.  6.71 MattP98
6.  6.75 MartinN13
7.  7.26 Wilhelm
8.  7.49 Sean Hartman
9.  7.67 Laura
10.  7.76 MCuber
11.  7.96 PotatoesAreUs
12.  8.04 cuberkid10
13.  8.05 BradenTheMagician
14.  8.26 Liam Wadek
15.  8.33 JoXCuber
16.  8.53 Rollercoasterben
17.  8.87 Immolated-Marmoset
18.  9.22 DesertWolf
19.  10.17 Kymlikespotatoes12105
20.  10.26 Shadowjockey
21.  10.66 MichaelNielsen
22.  11.16 BenGotts
23.  11.17 Luke Garrett
24.  11.18 NewoMinx
25.  11.57 niclas.mach
26.  11.70 OriginalUsername
27.  11.71 jackeyguy
28.  12.09 epride17
29.  12.22 V.Kochergin
30.  12.53 InlandEmpireCuber
31.  12.74 NathanaelCubes
32.  12.94 ichcubegern
33.  13.95 RyuKagamine
34.  14.27 Michał Krasowski
35.  15.15 revaldoah
36.  15.41 VIBE_ZT
37.  16.09 Elf
38.  16.35 João Vinicius
39.  18.14 AlphaCam625
40.  18.35 brad711
41.  19.07 abhijat
42.  21.23 freshcuber.de
43.  22.14 Michael DeLaRosa
44.  26.80 fun at the joy
45.  26.87 whatshisbucket
46.  36.59 keebruce
47.  39.30 PingPongCuber


*Megaminx*(51)
1.  48.01 thecubingwizard
2.  48.33 Elf
3.  50.40 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  54.03 NewoMinx
5.  54.34 Khairur Rachim
6.  54.98 whatshisbucket
7.  55.22 BenGotts
8.  56.46 MCuber
9.  57.16 Laura
10.  58.15 V.Kochergin
11.  59.31 cuberkid10
12.  1:01.01 Kymlikespotatoes12105
13.  1:02.18 DhruvA
14.  1:02.79 OriginalUsername
15.  1:03.96 MrKuba600
16.  1:09.92 Michał Krasowski
17.  1:12.19 DGCubes
18.  1:12.45 ichcubegern
19.  1:13.94 Shadowjockey
20.  1:17.11 Keroma12
21.  1:17.62 jackeyguy
22.  1:18.44 Luke Garrett
23.  1:24.59 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  1:25.76 Kerry_Creech
25.  1:26.32 abhijat
26.  1:27.08 MattP98
27.  1:28.23 Fred Lang
28.  1:29.93 Cuz Red
29.  1:31.26 m24816
30.  1:32.37 AlphaCam625
31.  1:33.30 colegemuth
32.  1:35.82 niclas.mach
33.  1:39.22 João Vinicius
34.  1:39.51 epride17
35.  1:44.17 remopihel
36.  1:44.66 swankfukinc
37.  1:54.44 jake.levine
38.  1:56.96 fun at the joy
39.  1:57.05 PotatoesAreUs
40.  1:58.68 Logan
41.  2:00.45 The Cubing Fanatic
42.  2:06.31 Dylan Swarts
43.  2:09.63 Immolated-Marmoset
44.  2:27.44 InlandEmpireCuber
45.  2:35.40 Petri Krzywacki
46.  4:01.14 MrLunarWolf
47.  4:03.35 freshcuber.de
48.  DNF G2013
48.  DNF [email protected]
48.  DNF UnknownCanvas
48.  DNF dhafin


*Pyraminx*(112)
1.  2.24 Alexis1011
2.  2.29 MrKuba600
3.  2.42 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  2.62 MichaelNielsen
5.  2.82 Magdamini
6.  2.84 tJardigradHe
7.  2.99 Toothcraver55
8.  3.06 Ontricus
9.  3.25 Sean Hartman
10.  3.40 BrianJ
11.  3.58 Cooki348
12.  3.60 V.Kochergin
13.  3.65 Kerry_Creech
14.  3.71 JoXCuber
15.  3.75 thecubingwizard
16.  3.80 BradenTheMagician
17.  3.81 Trig0n
18.  3.83 MartinN13
19.  3.93 asacuber
20.  3.97 Abhi
21.  3.99 DhruvA
22.  4.05 redoxxy
23.  4.25 BenGotts
24.  4.26 OriginalUsername
25.  4.28 Laura
26.  4.31 Cuz Red
27.  4.44 BradyCubes08
28.  4.46 oliviervlcube
29.  4.50 PokeCubes
30.  4.53 JMHCubed
31.  4.55 MCuber
32.  4.63 mihnea3000
33.  4.70 Mateusz Kozioł
34.  4.77 remopihel
35.  4.86 NewoMinx
36.  4.87 Color Cuber
37.  4.97 niclas.mach
38.  4.99 Kymlikespotatoes12105
39.  5.12 UnknownCanvas
40.  5.18 cuberkid10
41.  5.21 Shadowjockey
42.  5.56 AlphaCam625
43.  5.65 MTOBEIYF
44.  5.67 Liam Wadek
45.  5.68 ichcubegern
45.  5.68 Logan
47.  5.69 NathanaelCubes
48.  5.71 RileyN23
49.  5.75 João Vinicius
50.  5.77 Zeke Mackay
51.  5.78 Elf
52.  5.80 Michał Krasowski
53.  5.91 Nico135brd
54.  6.06 Parke187
55.  6.07 Utkarsh Ashar
56.  6.09 nikodem.rudy
57.  6.10 MattP98
58.  6.11 boroc226han
59.  6.18 whatshisbucket
60.  6.28 DesertWolf
61.  6.34 Wilhelm
62.  6.41 Luke Garrett
63.  6.42 [email protected]
64.  6.52 Keenan Johnson
65.  6.57 Legomanz
66.  6.58 InlandEmpireCuber
67.  6.68 AidanNoogie
68.  6.75 OwenB
69.  6.84 Antto Pitkänen
70.  6.95 Billybong378
71.  7.09 Natanael
72.  7.13 Rollercoasterben
73.  7.24 BleachedTurtle
74.  7.30 ExultantCarn
75.  7.40 jackeyguy
76.  7.42 Axepick06
77.  7.46 riz3ndrr
78.  7.47 Infraredlizards
79.  7.57 fun at the joy
80.  7.65 Michael DeLaRosa
81.  7.86 VIBE_ZT
82.  7.92 jvier
83.  7.94 Brayden Adams
84.  8.46 m24816
85.  8.53 Koen van Aller
86.  8.78 epride17
87.  8.96 abhijat
88.  9.08 Bogdan
89.  9.29 Aleksandar Dukleski
90.  9.34 Dylan Swarts
91.  9.36 Immolated-Marmoset
92.  9.39 MJCuber05
93.  9.53 Isaac Latta
94.  9.54 Sub1Hour
95.  9.60 PingPongCuber
96.  9.75 danvie
97.  9.78 Cubinwitdapizza
98.  9.81 Axel Lönnstedt
99.  10.28 swankfukinc
100.  10.37 LukeBrunsvold
101.  10.46 Angry_Mob
102.  11.00 abunickabhi
103.  11.11 eyeball321
104.  11.38 Lvl9001Wizard
105.  11.41 Myko
106.  11.63 dschieses
107.  11.98 [email protected]
108.  12.31 topppits
109.  14.51 MrLunarWolf
110.  16.68 MarkyGames7
111.  17.25 jake.levine
112.  18.84 freshcuber.de


*Square-1*(80)
1.  6.67 Michał Krasowski
2.  7.46 jackeyguy
3.  7.69 BenGotts


Spoiler



4.  7.99 David ep
5.  8.64 PokeCubes
6.  10.59 thecubingwizard
7.  10.94 Clément B.
8.  11.11 Shadowjockey
9.  11.79 BrianJ
10.  12.88 asacuber
11.  13.02 cuberkid10
12.  13.54 DesertWolf
13.  13.79 tJardigradHe
14.  13.85 MrKuba600
15.  13.97 Sean Hartman
16.  14.05 Wilhelm
17.  14.07 Luke Garrett
18.  14.08 RileyN23
19.  14.37 Kymlikespotatoes12105
20.  14.66 BradenTheMagician
21.  14.73 BradyCubes08
22.  14.86 Kerry_Creech
23.  14.89 MichaelNielsen
24.  15.03 ichcubegern
25.  15.38 NewoMinx
26.  16.16 DGCubes
27.  16.23 Rollercoasterben
28.  17.38 MCuber
29.  17.43 JoXCuber
30.  18.02 niclas.mach
31.  18.30 OriginalUsername
32.  18.92 OwenB
33.  19.02 Keenan Johnson
34.  19.22 AidanNoogie
35.  19.53 Sub1Hour
36.  20.38 Underwatercuber
37.  20.77 Laura
38.  20.93 MattP98
39.  21.39 mihnea3000
40.  21.49 riz3ndrr
41.  21.74 MTOBEIYF
41.  21.74 jancsi02
43.  21.86 Logan
44.  22.11 João Vinicius
45.  22.23 NathanaelCubes
46.  22.83 Toothcraver55
47.  23.14 VIBE_ZT
48.  23.32 Ontricus
49.  23.34 remopihel
50.  23.89 Antto Pitkänen
51.  24.10 AlphaCam625
52.  24.37 Infraredlizards
53.  25.84 LukeBrunsvold
54.  26.39 abhijat
55.  27.79 whatshisbucket
56.  28.78 BleachedTurtle
57.  29.64 Immolated-Marmoset
58.  30.59 Nico135brd
59.  30.77 Trig0n
60.  30.84 fun at the joy
61.  32.35 The Cubing Fanatic
62.  32.38 jvier
63.  33.87 Color Cuber
64.  34.48 Lvl9001Wizard
65.  36.07 Schmizee
66.  37.53 Cubinwitdapizza
67.  37.74 Elf
68.  38.96 PingPongCuber
69.  39.89 Michael DeLaRosa
70.  40.50 Isaac Latta
71.  45.64 Natanael
72.  46.45 Liam Wadek
73.  48.28 Billybong378
74.  49.53 InlandEmpireCuber
75.  50.05 MrLunarWolf
76.  51.16 CubingCrazy
77.  52.84 dhafin
78.  52.89 Dylan Swarts
79.  56.97 G2013
80.  DNF Bogdan


*Skewb*(107)
1.  2.41 RileyN23
2.  2.69 Michał Krasowski
3.  2.82 sascholeks


Spoiler



4.  2.91 BradyCubes08
5.  2.93 DhruvA
6.  2.94 BrianJ
7.  3.10 MrKuba600
8.  3.19 [email protected]
9.  3.23 MichaelNielsen
10.  3.24 asacuber
11.  3.34 NewoMinx
12.  3.43 Magdamini
13.  3.44 OriginalUsername
14.  3.60 riz3ndrr
15.  3.80 JMHCubed
16.  3.81 Color Cuber
17.  3.93 tJardigradHe
18.  4.07 NathanaelCubes
19.  4.09 Kymlikespotatoes12105
20.  4.37 AlphaCam625
21.  4.40 Wilhelm
22.  4.54 Kerry_Creech
23.  4.55 d2polld
24.  4.60 DesertWolf
25.  4.62 Sean Hartman
26.  4.68 Isaac Latta
27.  4.75 thecubingwizard
28.  4.79 Legomanz
28.  4.79 V.Kochergin
30.  4.95 DGCubes
31.  5.00 PokeCubes
32.  5.01 João Vinicius
33.  5.07 Trig0n
34.  5.22 remopihel
35.  5.29 Immolated-Marmoset
36.  5.32 BenGotts
37.  5.35 Toothcraver55
38.  5.37 BradenTheMagician
39.  5.42 MCuber
40.  5.43 Shadowjockey
41.  5.45 epride17
42.  5.50 cuberkid10
43.  5.71 Rollercoasterben
44.  5.87 mihnea3000
45.  5.91 Antto Pitkänen
46.  5.92 Luke Garrett
47.  6.05 ichcubegern
48.  6.10 Mateusz Kozioł
49.  6.13 VIBE_ZT
49.  6.13 MattP98
51.  6.20 JoXCuber
52.  6.42 Elf
53.  6.49 Parke187
54.  6.55 Laura
55.  6.65 niclas.mach
56.  6.68 MTOBEIYF
57.  6.96 Zeke Mackay
58.  7.13 Sub1Hour
59.  7.22 BleachedTurtle
60.  7.30 Ontricus
61.  7.34 Abhi
62.  7.52 Logan
63.  7.55 Dylan Swarts
64.  7.81 eyeball321
65.  7.93 Aleksandar Dukleski
66.  8.00 OwenB
67.  8.07 fun at the joy
68.  8.11 MrLunarWolf
69.  8.32 InlandEmpireCuber
70.  8.39 dschieses
71.  8.43 MJCuber05
72.  8.48 whatshisbucket
72.  8.48 Bogdan
74.  8.81 jancsi02
75.  8.91 m24816
76.  8.92 Underwatercuber
77.  9.33 Utkarsh Ashar
78.  9.51 Schmizee
79.  9.64 Cooki348
80.  9.82 Billybong378
81.  9.97 MarkyGames7
82.  10.08 Michael DeLaRosa
83.  10.11 abunickabhi
84.  10.12 Keenan Johnson
85.  10.13 Axel Lönnstedt
86.  10.14 Axepick06
87.  10.56 Natanael
87.  10.56 Cuz Red
89.  10.81 topppits
90.  10.85 danvie
91.  10.98 Nico135brd
92.  11.23 jvier
93.  11.30 Poketube6681
94.  11.44 nikodem.rudy
95.  11.61 Lvl9001Wizard
96.  12.03 [email protected]
97.  12.44 swankfukinc
98.  12.50 UnknownCanvas
99.  12.61 Paperninja
100.  12.80 PingPongCuber
101.  14.70 abhijat
102.  15.06 Liam Wadek
103.  15.21 RyuKagamine
104.  15.79 Koen van Aller
105.  16.20 MajorBaccs
106.  17.95 freshcuber.de
107.  18.32 Cubinwitdapizza


*Kilominx*(11)
1.  22.04 NewoMinx
2.  25.65 whatshisbucket
3.  29.22 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  29.37 OriginalUsername
5.  31.38 ichcubegern
6.  38.23 Logan
7.  45.05 abunickabhi
8.  53.07 João Vinicius
9.  1:11.18 PingPongCuber
10.  1:12.82 Color Cuber
11.  1:31.03 eyeball321


*Mini Guildford*(20)
1.  3:40.08 cuberkid10
2.  3:42.12 Sean Hartman
3.  3:45.98 Kymlikespotatoes12105


Spoiler



4.  3:46.86 thecubingwizard
5.  3:57.21 NewoMinx
6.  3:57.27 Laura
7.  4:21.02 ichcubegern
8.  4:29.57 OriginalUsername
9.  4:29.94 jancsi02
10.  4:37.60 Katiedavies3103
11.  6:08.74 MattP98
12.  6:09.26 João Vinicius
13.  6:10.65 fun at the joy
14.  6:14.77 whatshisbucket
15.  6:43.94 abhijat
16.  8:12.61 epride17
17.  8:22.83 InlandEmpireCuber
18.  9:47.67 PingPongCuber
19.  10:27.59 RyuKagamine
20.  11:08.19 Brayden Adams


*Redi Cube*(22)
1.  9.39 Trig0n
2.  10.37 AidanNoogie
3.  11.09 João Vinicius


Spoiler



4.  12.57 2017LAMB06
5.  12.79 DGCubes
6.  14.02 Wilhelm
7.  14.34 V.Kochergin
8.  17.58 JoXCuber
9.  17.70 OriginalUsername
10.  18.94 BenGotts
11.  19.56 Luke Garrett
12.  19.58 ichcubegern
13.  19.83 Color Cuber
14.  20.08 PingPongCuber
15.  24.56 InlandEmpireCuber
16.  25.40 abunickabhi
17.  25.81 Logan
18.  27.48 Laura
19.  27.89 Axel Lönnstedt
20.  29.32 Billybong378
21.  33.56 brad711
22.  35.32 swankfukinc


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  25.45 Ontricus
2.  29.48 Zeke Mackay
3.  36.22 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  38.22 DGCubes
5.  39.18 whatshisbucket
6.  39.30 ichcubegern
7.  43.03 Billybong378
8.  44.20 BleachedTurtle
9.  51.19 InlandEmpireCuber
10.  57.17 Wilhelm
11.  1:21.37 UnknownCanvas
12.  1:25.65 PingPongCuber
13.  1:45.28 Jacck



*Contest results*(219)
1.  1435 Sean Hartman
2.  1329 OriginalUsername
3.  1285 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1257 cuberkid10
5.  1256 Kymlikespotatoes12105
6.  1218 thecubingwizard
7.  1110 NewoMinx
8.  1068 Michał Krasowski
9.  1018 Laura
10.  1000 BrianJ
11.  995 BenGotts
12.  986 JoXCuber
13.  967 Luke Garrett
14.  965 DGCubes
15.  956 Khairur Rachim
16.  916 MichaelNielsen
17.  912 Elf
18.  901 MCuber
19.  879 niclas.mach
19.  879 Shadowjockey
21.  878 João Vinicius
22.  860 Kerry_Creech
23.  831 Toothcraver55
24.  812 asacuber
25.  805 MrKuba600
26.  752 BradyCubes08
27.  746 Zeke Mackay
28.  735 jancsi02
29.  734 Ontricus
30.  732 AlphaCam625
31.  726 V.Kochergin
32.  716 Clément B.
33.  715 AidanNoogie
34.  707 tJardigradHe
35.  701 NathanaelCubes
36.  695 DhruvA
37.  682 MattP98
38.  680 riz3ndrr
39.  662 Color Cuber
40.  658 Aleksandar Dukleski
41.  650 fun at the joy
42.  638 Logan
43.  631 Michael DeLaRosa
44.  624 Legomanz
45.  619 nikodem.rudy
46.  616 OwenB
47.  602 Wilhelm
47.  602 whatshisbucket
49.  595 Dylan Swarts
50.  590 RileyN23
51.  587 Mateusz Kozioł
52.  584 Trig0n
53.  581 MTOBEIYF
54.  570 mihnea3000
55.  564 PokeCubes
56.  552 G2013
57.  550 abunickabhi
58.  542 LukeBrunsvold
59.  538 abhijat
60.  535 Liam Wadek
61.  534 Cuz Red
62.  530 Magdamini
62.  530 jackeyguy
62.  530 Cooki348
65.  523 BradenTheMagician
66.  519 Keenan Johnson
67.  513 LowSkill
68.  496 remopihel
68.  496 BleachedTurtle
70.  492 [email protected]
71.  485 Alexis1011
71.  485 Utkarsh Ashar
73.  475 jvier
74.  473 nevinscph
75.  460 boroc226han
76.  441 d2polld
76.  441 Nico135brd
78.  431 Rollercoasterben
79.  429 InlandEmpireCuber
79.  429 DesertWolf
81.  428 ARandomCuber
82.  427 [email protected]
83.  422 ExultantCarn
84.  418 colegemuth
85.  411 Sub1Hour
86.  410 epride17
87.  404 swankfukinc
88.  396 TipsterTrickster
88.  396 mista
88.  396 Natanael
91.  391 Parke187
92.  379 Abhi
93.  373 PotatoesAreUs
94.  368 Antto Pitkänen
95.  357 MartinN13
96.  353 dhafin
96.  353 Immolated-Marmoset
98.  351 Cuber2113
98.  351 gutte02
100.  346 danvie
101.  341 jake.levine
102.  336 obelisk477
103.  334 Glomnipotent
104.  331 JakeKlassen
105.  330 Axel Lönnstedt
106.  328 lejitcuber
106.  328 VIBE_ZT
108.  323 Nohagtrede
109.  308 eyeball321
109.  308 Angry_Mob
111.  305 2017LAMB06
112.  301 Keroma12
113.  300 speedcuber71
114.  299 turtwig
115.  292 UnknownCanvas
116.  291 Isaac Latta
117.  289 Teh Keng Foo
118.  286 BiscutDNF
118.  286 Paperninja
120.  281 sigalig
121.  278 Fred Lang
122.  271 Axepick06
123.  270 JMHCubed
124.  266 Owen Morrison
125.  265 David ep
126.  264 m24816
127.  263 brad711
128.  260 xyzzy
129.  254 Jonah Jarvis
130.  252 topppits
131.  244 Billybong378
132.  237 MrLunarWolf
133.  236 Underwatercuber
134.  235 Infraredlizards
135.  232 Bogdan
136.  230 The Cubing Fanatic
136.  230 Koen van Aller
138.  218 Roberts
139.  210 PingPongCuber
140.  206 Cuberstache
141.  203 Brayden Adams
142.  196 u Cube
143.  193 Coinman_
144.  186 sascholeks
145.  183 2018JAIN01
146.  179 pjk
147.  169 redoxxy
148.  164 TheNoobCuber
149.  157 Imran Rahman
150.  156 Jacck
151.  151 Petri Krzywacki
152.  149 John Benwell
153.  147 zhata
154.  145 Cubinwitdapizza
155.  144 MatsBergsten
156.  142 Mike Hughey
156.  142 Lvl9001Wizard
158.  140 dschieses
159.  139 Schmizee
160.  138 NKCubes
161.  137 bennettstouder
162.  132 Elo13
163.  131 Poketube6681
164.  127 revaldoah
165.  122 freshcuber.de
166.  121 JannisGrün
166.  121 bilbo07
168.  117 Jeann
169.  114 big_moe5
169.  114 Aadil- ali
171.  113 Jmuncuber
172.  105 OriEy
173.  103 CalamityCubes
174.  100 One Wheel
175.  96 20luky3
176.  89 Myko
177.  87 oliviervlcube
178.  86 CubingCrazy
179.  84 uesyuu
180.  80 DonovanTheCool
181.  78 RyuKagamine
182.  72 MarkyGames7
183.  70 MJCuber05
184.  69 toinou06cubing
185.  68 elimescube
186.  67 SpeedCubeReview
187.  65 Letmeinpls
188.  64 wearephamily1719
189.  62 Gašper Potočnik
190.  60 PetrusQuber
191.  58 [email protected]
192.  57 [email protected]
193.  55 M O
194.  54 daniel678
195.  53 jakgun0130
196.  52 denthebro
197.  51 Andrew_Rizo
197.  51 kilwap147
199.  49 Theo Leinad
200.  48 JChambers13
201.  45 Jonasrox09
202.  42 xbrandationx
203.  40 read
203.  40 MajorBaccs
205.  33 Doofnoofer
206.  32 Smiles
207.  31 Katiedavies3103
207.  31 thatkid
209.  30 Jscuber
210.  29 OJ Cubing
211.  28 TommyC
211.  28 Lewis
213.  21 WoowyBaby
214.  20 znay
215.  18 FakeMMAP
215.  18 MarkA64
217.  4 Chiggers
217.  4 keebruce
217.  4 sarscast


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2019)

219 competitors this week. And the winner this week is number 14.

That means our winner this week is *DGCubes!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

